# Fridge cool, but not cold on highest setting



## applianceman (Mar 26, 2009)

Your problem is that the drain is stopped up. When this happens on top-freezers ice will clog up the air duck that allows cold air into the fresh food section. To fix this remove the back cover off the freezer. Then remove all the ice inside the duct and out. Be careful not to punch a hole in the drain pan. After the ice is gone you must clean out the drain. I do this by forcing hot water down the drain with a turkey baser but you can use any squirt bottle. I have even used the water hose. Then mix water and baking soda and pour it down the drain to prevent this from happing again. If this is not your problem its probably a defrost problem. For more on do-it-yourself appliance repair visit http://www.appliance-repair-it.com


----------



## ernivy3 (Mar 30, 2009)

My apologies for not replying sooner. Your suggestion worked perfectly and solved the problem. Thank youvery much.


----------

